# Sign and protect the Wasatch



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Here is a petition by Save our Canyons to help protect 80,000 acres of the central Wasatch through Mountain Accord. I don't hunt the Wasatch but hope to one day for moose and it'll be nice if in 30 years it's still a mountain and not a developed city.

https://saveourcanyons.org/2016/07/11/support-the-central-wasatch-conservation-and-recreation-act/


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

So before we sign this. Need more info. 
Why does it have expansion to the ski resorts in it. 
I think most are very unhappy at what snowbird has done to the area around mineral basin. 
So I ask is the expansion just some pork in this.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

where did the 80,000 acres come from, looking at their map, 800,000 acres would seem closer to reality - roughly a block of land 35 miles by 35 miles. 80,000 acres is roughly 11 miles by 11 miles. what they want to control is basically the entire Wasatch front, salt lake to park city, I80 south to lone peak.
and it includes a substantial chunk of private property. I don't own anything there but if I did, I likely wouldn't take kindly to someone dictating what kind of cabin I could build. first to admit, I don't have all the facts and information concerning what support for this constitutes and looking at their web page it looks like a lot of research and reading before one could fully understand their intent and potential ramifications. what would be acceptable and what would be prohibited. most is usfs land and the process of getting a special use permit is lengthy and full of all kinds of analyses, not likely much is going to be done there. to hazard a guess, this is likely an initiative to prevent the connectivity between ski resorts? the grand gondola between canyons?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Kingfisher said:


> where did the 80,000 acres come from, looking at their map, 800,000 acres would seem closer to reality - roughly a block of land 35 miles by 35 miles. 80,000 acres is roughly 11 miles by 11 miles. what they want to control is basically the entire Wasatch front, salt lake to park city, I80 south to lone peak.
> and it includes a substantial chunk of private property. I don't own anything there but if I did, I likely wouldn't take kindly to someone dictating what kind of cabin I could build. first to admit, I don't have all the facts and information concerning what support for this constitutes and looking at their web page it looks like a lot of research and reading before one could fully understand their intent and potential ramifications. what would be acceptable and what would be prohibited. most is usfs land and the process of getting a special use permit is lengthy and full of all kinds of analyses, not likely much is going to be done there. to hazard a guess, this is likely an initiative to prevent the connectivity between ski resorts? the grand gondola between canyons?


The plan says private property within the conservation area will not be affected in any way. It also states in the plan current recreational permits will continue as they are today and it states this: "No restrictions will be placed on U.S. Forest Service management for fire suppression, vegetation maintenance, avalanche control or other emergency measures."


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Hoopermat said:


> So before we sign this. Need more info.
> Why does it have expansion to the ski resorts in it.
> I think most are very unhappy at what snowbird has done to the area around mineral basin.
> So I ask is the expansion just some pork in this.


I think it comes to a point of no one gets everything they want. The ski resorts are more than likely going to expand despite criticism in the name of economic development. This will at least guide the future and protect the majority of land from an uncertain future of development.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Save our canyons is a fraud. They are no friend to the sportsman.


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I would say DO NOT SIGN A MTN ACCORD PETITION.

Signing this petition is a slap in the face of Utah County Residents. Mtn Accord decided to recommend that the Forest Service trade lands located in American Fork Canyon to Snowbird. Those lands would allow Snowbird the ability to DEVELOP the upper reaches of American Fork Canyon. Mtn Accord made this recommendation at the request of Snowbird-- WITHOUT any Utah County Representation in the MTN Accord. 

The Mtn Accord was a politically driven, special interest manipulated avenue to get the Ski Resorts what they want and protect the ski resort's business interests of low competition. People should educate themselves on topics before signing blindly.

.


----------

